# '12 cruze radiator fan races



## Irritated w chevy (Jun 9, 2015)

Chevy dealer code reader says P0063 means radiator coolant temperature sensor is causing check engine light to come on. Fan races on high speed even when the car is just started and obviously cold. Have noticed a lot of chatter on the forum from others experiencing what appears to be the same issue. Has there been a recall? If not, why not? Car only has 43000 miles on it but that's enough to be out of warranty. Is there a simple fix?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This should be a Power Train warranty item. The coolant temperature sensor is part of the thermostat, which is covered under the Power Train warranty.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Replacing the faulty radiator coolant temperature sensor should do the trick. This is likely the cause of the racing fan.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Irritated w chevy said:


> Chevy dealer code reader says P0063 means radiator coolant temperature sensor is causing check engine light to come on. Fan races on high speed even when the car is just started and obviously cold. Have noticed a lot of chatter on the forum from others experiencing what appears to be the same issue. Has there been a recall? If not, why not? Car only has 43000 miles on it but that's enough to be out of warranty. Is there a simple fix?


Hi there, 

It looks like you received some great advice, but if you need any additional assistance with this, I would be more than happy to look into this further for you. Feel free to send a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership. Looking forward to hearing from you soon. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## rcmatt007 (Sep 14, 2015)

my fan is "off to the races" I have replaced the sensor on the side of the radiator, but alas still the same problem. Looks like now I will need an $80 "thermostat". Sure, I could go to the stealer and pay $100 to tell me what the autozone guy told me for free. It is either the sensor, or the thermostat.

Then there is the third time that the windshield wiper stops in the middle of the screen... I am out over $500 on two of those repairs.

This is certainly the last chevy I will buy


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

rcmatt007 said:


> my fan is "off to the races" I have replaced the sensor on the side of the radiator, but alas still the same problem. Looks like now I will need an $80 "thermostat". Sure, I could go to the stealer and pay $100 to tell me what the autozone guy told me for free. It is either the sensor, or the thermostat.


Are you sure about what the problem is? You may have lost "medium" speed. If that happens, you have no cooling until things get so bad the car has to command "jet speed". If I'm correct, you may need to replace the fan assembly which includes the resistors.

You really need to troubleshoot and not throw parts at it.


----------



## bksmm (Apr 18, 2014)

We have the same problem with a racing fan and the check engine light is also on in our 2011 Cruize. The car has now started overheating and fan is not working so I took the car in today and they said the thermostat and the fan assembly needs to be replaced. They said the fuse for the fan blew and they replaced it and the fan is working, but there is a short in the fan assembly. They wanted to charge around 500 for the fan assembly as the thermostat is covered under the power train warranty. Elected to only have them replace the thermostat and try and do the fan assembly myself. Above I saw someone mention that with a racing fan the two sensors may need to be replaced. Any thoughts on this? What would cause a fuse to blow that is associated with the fan assembly?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

There are a number of things that can cause racing fan. 

Does it happen with the A/C off (keeping in mind that the A/C turns on at odd times, like with floor vents, defrost, etc.)
If no, then you're either looking at a defective sensor or something causing the A/C to over pressure.

Does it do it right after starting the car - before it's had a chance to warm up?
If yes, then you're probably looking at a sensor. Check for codes.

Does it do it after the car warms up?
You may be looking at a bad fan/resistor pack. A bad fan will burn out the resistor pack so that only high works. As a result, the car has no fan until it has to go into high mode. A symptom is that it will cycle between completely off and high. Not between medium and high.


----------

